# Hot plate shutting off before ideal temp



## rad-one (Jan 21, 2013)

What can I do to get more heat out of my electric hot plate smoker what does the pid do will it let the hot plate get hotter seems


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi rad,

Need a little more information.  It could be a limitation of your controller, which can be replaced with a dimmer switch or a reostat.  It could also be your heating element.

How old is the hot plate?  What brand?  What is the wattage?  Amp draw?  The unit could be limited by design and trying to get more heat out of it could result in ruining the unit.

Bill


----------



## rad-one (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I will answer your when I get home from work


----------



## rad-one (Jan 24, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rad-one
__ Jan 24, 2013


















image.jpg



__ rad-one
__ Jan 24, 2013













 this is my build got the wood from Home Depot on discount rack $14 big ones had some screws bought sylvania model dml-1 1100 watt $16 ordered the other online continental model ce23009 1100 watt $16 shipped 14 old smokey thermometer for $14 don't really know what the amp draw is got it up to 180 but would really like to be Up to the 220 230 ish range


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 24, 2013)

What's the outside temperature where you are?

You're likely going to need a higher wattage unit.

Also, some hot plates have an internal safety that shuts the unit down when the temperature reaches a certain point.
They may be part of the problem as well.


~Martin


----------



## rad-one (Jan 24, 2013)

Mo it depends on the hr lol it was around 45 that day with both running on high was think of going with a pid relay but don't really know much about them and what one would be best for my setup and if I did would I be able to run just one burner


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2013)

rad, morning..... What Martin said.....   Hot plates have high temp limit switches so the body of the unit won't overheat....   

Take the burner assembly apart and remove the "Over temp" limit switch....  Now the burner needs to be set in a fire proof area....   It will get really hot now...  Set it on a pizza stone, or fire brick or "fired floor tile" or hardie backer.....   and control it with the PID....    Dave


----------

